# Help with specific di2 compatible cable stops for 2013 tcr advanced sl frame



## albert1028 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi All, 

For those who have upgraded from mechanical to di2 on the tcr advanced sl frame. Did you replace the cable stops or were you able to jerry rig and use some other parts with the areas that still need cable stops, like the rear chain stay hole that connects from frame to the rear derailleur. I believe all the other areas you can just use the shimano grommets. 

Thanks!


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

My store gave me a bag that they got from giant.


----------

